# For US citizens: Obama care plus supplementary health insurance?



## ExpatMRTW (Apr 3, 2016)

Hi there,

unfortunately (or fortunately?) this question is only related to US citizens.

I am planning to stay for 12 month in Phils with intermittent breaks (maybe back to the US for a few weeks but most likely go to Europe couple of times for a few weeks during those 12 months).

Phils will be my 'homebase' during this time as I am contemplating to stay the majority of time there.

My question is what kind of health care coverage others are choosing when in Phils on extended times?

In order to avoid any grief for my tax return, I would want to get an obama care health plan as i am not employed during this time.

Is there a supplementary insurance i should chose on top of obama care or is there a health plan under obama care, which would also insure me in Phils?

What are others doing in such scenario?

Any pointers are highly appreciated.

Thank you.


----------



## fmartin_gila (May 15, 2011)

If you are a Military Veteran, get yourself registered with the VA. This qualifies you as being insured. Other than that, I can offer nothing. Maybe someone else might have a suggestion for you if that is not workable.

Fred


----------



## ExpatMRTW (Apr 3, 2016)

fmartin_gila said:


> If you are a Military Veteran, get yourself registered with the VA. This qualifies you as being insured. Other than that, I can offer nothing. Maybe someone else might have a suggestion for you if that is not workable.
> 
> Fred


Thank you for that. I am not a veteran so that would not apply to me.


----------



## JRB__NW (Apr 8, 2015)

I cancelled mine as it provided no value while in the Phils. $400 x 12 = 4800/year. Total waste of money. If you can show you've been out of the country there's no penalty. I am healthy though, take no meds, and fortunately only have some occasional joint pain, lol.

I did have a couple of incidents - an ear infection that required two office visits and some prescription ear drops. Cost for that was under $100. And I messed up a knee cycling too hard on some hills and the total cost of two doctors visits and an MRI was $300. So medical care, at a good private hospital, is very low cost. Both guys did a great job.

I always get an annual physical and a skin check when I'm back in the States as a precautionary measure.


----------



## northwoods (Nov 14, 2013)

*obamacrud exempt ?*

i read if we are out of the usa for over 330 days per year ,
we would be exempt ?


----------



## ExpatMRTW (Apr 3, 2016)

JRB__NW said:


> ...If you can show you've been out of the country there's no penalty.....


Yes, i would agree that this is way too expensive and the overall logic is flawed (healthcare providers should not be profit centers form my point of view - but that is a disucsiosn on its own).

How do you proof/show that you are out of country for significant time?


----------



## ExpatMRTW (Apr 3, 2016)

northwoods said:


> i read if we are out of the usa for over 330 days per year ,
> we would be exempt ?


How can one proof that you were indeed out for 330+ days (if that is the threshold)? 

How can the IRS enforce that proof in case it comes to an audit?


----------



## pakawala (Sep 10, 2014)

ExpatMRTW said:


> How do you proof/show that you are out of country for significant time?


Show the Immigration stamps in your passport.

This Wall Street Journal Article may answer some your questions. 

5 Things Expats Need to Know About ‘Obamacare’ - Expat - WSJ 

Many come here thinking if they have some type of Expat Health Insurance they just show their health care card, get care, walk out of the hospital & worry about the details later. One could have the BEST Expat Health Insurance on the planet & carry it's ID card made of solid gold, one still must pay in cash, get the receipts & medical records and file a claim to get reimbursed. There are some must pay all now exceptions for Expats here who are covered using healthcare such as PhilHealth, TRICARE, The VA, etc. 



Google - Health Insurance for Expats in The Philippines


----------



## Tukaram (Dec 18, 2014)

I have the VA when I am in the US, not worth much here in the PI's. All I have here is PhilHealth. It does not do much but is so cheap you may as well get it (p2,400 a year).

I generally don't have to file a return (my only income is VA - nontaxable) but had to file this year. I just used my foreign address. If they ever ask I can show my passport stamps. I am sure if they want to know where we are... they can find us ha ha. They scan the passport for a reason


----------



## ExpatMRTW (Apr 3, 2016)

pakawala said:


> Show the Immigration stamps in your passport.
> 
> This Wall Street Journal Article may answer some your questions.
> 
> ...


This is great info.

Thank you!


----------



## ExpatMRTW (Apr 3, 2016)

Tukaram said:


> I have the VA when I am in the US, not worth much here in the PI's. All I have here is PhilHealth. It does not do much but is so cheap you may as well get it (p2,400 a year).
> 
> I generally don't have to file a return (my only income is VA - nontaxable) but had to file this year. I just used my foreign address. If they ever ask I can show my passport stamps. I am sure if they want to know where we are... they can find us ha ha. They scan the passport for a reason



I also read about PhilHealth and that it does not do much but is dirt cheap.

Do you need to be a Phils permanent resident to apply for PhilHealth coverage?

And in case of a doctor visit, would you show them the PhilHealth coverage first and they would then charge you the remaining balance for future reimbursement through a supplementary insurance (if available)?


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

ExpatMRTW said:


> I also read about PhilHealth and that it does not do much but is dirt cheap.
> 
> Do you need to be a Phils permanent resident to apply for PhilHealth coverage?
> 
> And in case of a doctor visit, would you show them the PhilHealth coverage first and they would then charge you the remaining balance for future reimbursement through a supplementary insurance (if available)?


Yes, permanent residency is required for Philhealth. Also, it only covers a portion of services if you admitted to and are in a hospital 24 hours or longer. Only exceptions are procedures such as cataract surgery that requires hospitalization to be done.

Jet Lag


----------



## pakawala (Sep 10, 2014)

ExpatMRTW said:


> Do you need to be a Phils permanent resident to apply for PhilHealth coverage?


One can read the requirements here: It doesn't mention residency status requirements, only that one is a dependent so It appears a non resident married to a qualified PhilHealth member could use it as a dependent.

Qualified Dependents for Formal Economy | PhilHealth

I use TRICARE & The VA plus my wife signed me up as a Dependent for PhilHealth and the only document they requested was our Marriage Certificate.


----------



## Tukaram (Dec 18, 2014)

ExpatMRTW said:


> I also read about PhilHealth and that it does not do much but is dirt cheap.
> 
> Do you need to be a Phils permanent resident to apply for PhilHealth coverage?


I got PhilHealth when I was on a tourist visa. I never had to use it... but I got it. Later, I switched over to my wife's account, as a dependent. I am on a balikbayan stamp. All I needed as a tourist was an ACR card. All I needed on the BB stamp was a copy of the marriage license. 





> Citizens of other countries working and/or residing in the Philippines
> 
> Foreign citizens with valid working permits and/or Alien Certificate of Registrations (ACRs), working and/or residing in the Philippines
> 
> Source: PhilHealth: Informal Economy membership | Official Gazette of the Republic of the Philippines


----------



## pakawala (Sep 10, 2014)

Tukaram said:


> I got PhilHealth when I was on a tourist visa. I never had to use it... but I got it. Later, I switched over to my wife's account, as a dependent. I am on a balikbayan stamp. All I needed as a tourist was an ACR card. All I needed on the BB stamp was a copy of the marriage license.


Wow, good news for All foreign nationals who are visa holders of Temporary Visitor’s Visa or Tourist Visa who have stayed for more than fifty-nine (59) days in the Philippines who have the ACR . One only needs an ACR to get PhilHealth.

Members | PhilHealth

Members in the Informal Economy?

Citizens of other countries working and/or residing in the Philippines

-* foreign citizens with *valid working permits and/or* Alien Certificate of Registrations (ACRs)*, working and/or *residing in the Philippines
*


----------



## JRB__NW (Apr 8, 2015)

ExpatMRTW said:


> How can one proof that you were indeed out for 330+ days (if that is the threshold)?
> 
> How can the IRS enforce that proof in case it comes to an audit?


I have a signed lease agreement in phils, with monthly receipts provided, proof that my homes in the US are rented, and of course as others have mentioned - passport stamps. Proving you're overseas is a non-issue.


----------

